# libnodave ReadBit/WriteBit mit Delphi



## jangbu (5 März 2008)

Leider ist die erwähnte bitfunctions.html in der Doku nicht enthalten! Weiß jemand wie Bits gelesen und geschrieben werden?


----------



## Frank (5 März 2008)

mit NoDave - Komponente oder ohne?


----------



## jangbu (5 März 2008)

ich verwende die Nodave Methode!


----------



## Frank (5 März 2008)

```
function daveReadBits(dc:PdaveConnection; area:longint; DB:longint; start:longint; len:longint;
               buffer:pointer):longint;stdcall;
```
 
meinst du das?


----------



## jangbu (6 März 2008)

ja, so etwas suche ich!


----------



## Frank (6 März 2008)

```
function daveReadBits(dc:PdaveConnection; area:longint; DB:longint; start:longint; len:longint; buffer:pointer);
```
 
kommst jetzt weiter damit?


----------



## jangbu (6 März 2008)

bin gerade am probieren! Gibt es einen 3 Zeiler in Delphi?


----------



## Frank (6 März 2008)

schau dir mal die "libnodave-0.8.2\pascal\tests.pas" an, dort werden
zwar bytes gelesen, kann aber einfach auf deinen bedarf projeziert
werden. ich selbst nutze die tnodave komponente, die nimmt
einiges an handarbeit ab.


----------



## jangbu (6 März 2008)

ok, wie funktioniert die tnodave komponente?


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2008)

Wer soll dir das mal so auf die Schnelle erklären? 
Es ist eine Delphi-Komponente von unserem geschätzten User afk. Diese fügst du in ein Formular ein. Ist eine zur Laufzeit auf der Oberfkäche nicht sichtbare Komponente. Alles weitere schaust du dir vielleicht mal an Hand der Demo an, die inkl. Quelltext mit der libnodave-Bibo mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Frank (7 März 2008)

jangbu schrieb:


> ok, wie funktioniert die tnodave komponente?


 
 ich schicke dir dann ein kleines beispiel-proggi,
 in delphi einbinden musst die komponente allerdings vorher


----------



## afk (8 März 2008)

@Ralle & Frank:
Danke für die Vertretung :s12:, bin gerade im hohen Norden (Narvik), und hab kaum Zeit, im Forum vorbeizuschauen ...

Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (9 März 2008)

*Das passt doch*

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerade im hohen Norden (Narvik),



Passt ja dann gut zu Deinem Avatar *ROFL* 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

